# Local tractor plant to reintroduce FARMALL



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

I nearly fainted when I got my local paper out of the box and glanced the headline. Guess, for a moment I was seeing the old tricycle type Farmall of old about to be reintroduced. That should give you a hint as to my age. As you will see from the article linked to below, Case IH is introducing a new compact tractor.

Just a word to fill you in. Here in Dublin we have what started out to be a New Holland assembly plant that assembled the New Holland Boomers. They branched out and started assembling Cases a few years ago. Now, it seems, they are going to assemble a line of tractors carrying the Farmall name. I don’t work at the plant. So, as Will Rogers once said, “I only know what I read in the news paper”.
:cpu: 

Local Paper


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Interesting article. Do they have a website where one could go to get a look at these new Farmalls?


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Argee, last I heard they were just showing a bit of a teaser, but you could check out the CASE-IH web site, just google case-ih.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

or you could go to Chief's post on the subject ( which I just did) and the link is in his post!:smiles: THanks Chief!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> * or you could go to Chief's post on the subject ( which I just did) and the link is in his post!:smiles: THanks Chief!!:thumbsup: *


I did go to the post but I didn't see a link. I'll go back and look around.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Did you ever find the website Argee? I think these tractors are just rebadged and red painted New Holland tractors from what I have seen and read so far.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Maybe not 
Ryan


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

They are just a darker red Case with a little dinky Farm All name on the hood.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Durwood _
> *They are just a darker red Case with a little dinky Farm All name on the hood. *


Durwood, actually they are more like a nice blue New Holland with red sheetmetal and fiberglass work on them. That is who utimately manufactures them.


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Chief...I believe the Cases and New Hollands of that size are the same now.

Durwood


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Yep, they sure are for the most part. Kinda like Chevy and GMC.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Since I started this thread, I'll see if I can answer some of the questions. Yes, New Holland, Case, Farmall, and maybe some more are made by the same company. I’ve seen a Case tractor setting outside the New Holland plant here in Dublin. So for have not seen one of the New Farmalls. Most of what they have on the yard is blue. There is acres of blue New Holland tractors. All I’ve seen leaving the plant is New Holland. Don’t think there is going to be much difference in the three brands except color.

The people who were mowing the grass at the plant before it became a New Holland assembly plant were using John Deeres. They were told to get a New Holland product. Don’t guess John Deere was/is “in the loop”.

You can go to Case Web site and check the Farmalls for yourself or choose one of the other links to a page on the web site. I found the site a little difficult to navigate and a little slow. But then my brain tends to be a little slow and my computer is on dial up so the problem could be on my end not Case‘s. (Maybe Andy’s site has me spoiled but don’t tell him that, I don’t want that head to get any bigger!!!)

Case Web Site:
http://www.caseih.com/home.asp?Reg=NA&RL=ENNA

Farmall Spec‘s:
http://www.caseih.com/files/tbl_s22ProductText/PDFFile90/8675/DXFarmallSpecs.pdf


Picture of DX18:
http://www.caseih.com/files/tbl_s22ProductText/Image210/8675/DX18e.jpg

Picture of DX24E:
http://www.caseih.com/files/tbl_s22ProductText/Image210/8676/DX24E-Opt.jpg


Picture of DX55:
http://www.caseih.com/files/tbl_s22ProductText/Image210/8688/DX55a.jpg

:cpu:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

So these tractors are made in the US out of US parts by a US Corporation? What a wonderful Idea!


----------

